# Power wheel cleaners (e.g., Trix) and DCC



## george (Jun 18, 2013)

Is it safe to use a power loco wheel cleaner (e.g., Trix / Acme) with a DCC-only powered loco?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Does the cleaner have it's own power source or can can connect anything?

If you can feed it DCC power it should be fine.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

I use TCS T1 and DCC Concepts decoders that are hard-wired into my locomotives and a 'Kadee #236 Speedi Driver Cleaner' brass brush that has the brush divided into two separate sections.The brush is connected to a variable DC power supply and each individual brush section is connected,one to the +ve and -ve ends of the supply.These decoders are not dual mode and no settings have to be changed to run them on a DC supply.They run on DC straight out of the box.Excellent cleaning action.I have had not problems.I am not sure if you can connect it to a DCC power source.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I have tried to use 'Kadee #236 Speedi Driver Cleaner' with a DCC controller, and I was not happy with the way the DCC signal was controlling the locomotive through the unit. Most of my DCC decoders are set for dual-mode (DC), so I just use a DC controller with the unit for cleaning now.
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It seems to me that you can more easily clean locomotive wheels
by laying a simple paper towel with a spot of alcohol over the track.
Let the front truck of the loco run onto the alcohol. Hold the loco
with your hand and operate the speed control, thus spinning the
wheels in the alcohol. 

Repeat with the rear truck.

This works with DC, DCC, AC, and Windup.

Don


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

brownwolf66 said:


> These decoders are not dual mode and no settings have to be changed to run them on a DC supply


If they run on DC as well as DCC they are dual mode.

Most all decoders these days, except perhaps the very cheapest, are going to be dual mode.

https://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Content/Literature/Decoders/HO_Scale/T-Series/T1BEMFWEB.pdf


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

fcwilt said:


> If they run on DC as well as DCC they are dual mode.
> 
> Most all decoders these days, except perhaps the very cheapest, are going to be dual mode.
> 
> https://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Content/Literature/Decoders/HO_Scale/T-Series/T1BEMFWEB.pdf


To be a bit more precise,what I meant was that the decoders will run on DC without any CV changes,plug additions/removals or jumper additions/removals.In short,they run on DC out of the box.Like it says in the attached TCS T1 literature,they are "Auto detect" which is self explanatory.


----------

